# How much do you spend per month on supps?



## invisiblekid

*How much do you spend per month on supps*​
£0-2915320.84%£30-5929440.05%£60-8914119.21%£90-119739.95%£120+739.95%


----------



## invisiblekid

I've just placed an order with myprotein.co.uk and looked back over my past few orders. I've pretty much placed one per month for the past 5 months. The average is around £80.

Now, I've still got plenty of supps left over from various orders, so I'm not going through £80 per month, but it's more than I expected. The last order I placed was something like £150 what with MRP's, Whey and trying other bits and pieces. Suppose some people spend that in a night and p1ss is against the wall and at the moment I can happily afford it, so it doesn't worry me too much.

So, while it may have been done to death before, how much do you spend per month on supps?


----------



## shorty

mostly buying whey....coz the rest of the stuff from myprotein is cheap anyway....

My last order was about £50 and that was last month so it lasts!!


----------



## advancebody

Geez, I'm about to spend about £140 for aa months supply of

Weight Gainer

Creatine

MRP bars

Trib

I thought that was pretty good!


----------



## shorty

advancebody said:


> Geez, I'm about to spend about £140 for aa months supply of
> 
> Weight Gainer
> 
> Creatine
> 
> MRP bars
> 
> Trib
> 
> I thought that was pretty good!


where are you shoping "harrods".... :tongue10:


----------



## mickus

I spend about 120+ also a month!!

Weight gainer

Whey

CEE Cellmass

No-explode

Vits

Milk Thistle

L-Glutamine

Then on top of that gym member ship plus training equipement, belts, straps, its goes on and on Its all adds up pretty quickly....


----------



## Ollie B

Its expensive. I might ditch the creatine and Nitric Oxide.

Whey £25

Glutamine 300g £7

ZMA £10

Glucosamine £4

ECA stack £20

5-HTP £5


----------



## ah24

mickus said:


> I spend about 120+ also a month!!
> 
> Weight gainer
> 
> Whey
> 
> CEE Cellmass
> 
> No-explode
> 
> Vits
> 
> Milk Thistle
> 
> L-Glutamine
> 
> Then on top of that gym member ship plus training equipement, belts, straps, its goes on and on Its all adds up pretty quickly....


Unless your on gear you dont *need* the milk thistle. Also, there are a few studies actually proving that glutamine doesnt make much of an imact at all...although you get people who swear by it and say its under-rated. Some people who really know there sh1t are against it.

Layne Norton springs to mind and he's doing some PhD thing in protein science or seomthing lol.


----------



## DB

mmm all in all about £30 a month on shakes etc

food is alot cheaper!


----------



## pauly7582

DB said:


> mmm all in all about £30 a month on shakes etc
> 
> food is alot cheaper!


got to agree. and more effective imo. i went through a phase where i spent over £100 a month on supps and I made no better improvements in my physique than I do now with just whey, CEE, multi vits and EFA's.


----------



## big

DB said:


> mmm all in all about £30 a month on shakes etc
> 
> food is alot cheaper!


^^^^ what porky said:love:

IMO 95%+ of supplements only serve to make your wallet more ripped lol


----------



## tiptoe

whey, efa's, multivits, creatine, glutamine, meal replacements, pro-recover. yeah it does all add up!


----------



## mickus

I agree food is alot cheap but when you have time constraints and you dont have the time to spend all hours cooking and prepping meals supps are the easy choice even though they are expensive!


----------



## jjb1

i spend far to much to think this was a cheap sport you and a gym was wrong when ya get the bug you get the bug and in my case my body deserves good food and sups i just got a crap car and clothes!! ll!


----------



## R1dd1ck

Mine changes every three months.

£96 for 3 months,

£63 for 2 months

But i pay out the pocket because thats how i am!

Using CNP Pro Mass, alri n gorge and pro Bars from cnp! Aswell as Multivits, glucosamine S / Chrondoitin....7 meals a day...dont need owt else!


----------



## gettingbigger

It depends. Sometimes i treat myself like this month and have bought a load of branded flavoured whey in. Other times I get bulk unflavoured etc.

Currently I have waiting for me to eat -

40 MRPs,

10kg Tub of unflavoured whey

Tub of Reflex Whey

2 Tubs Dymatize

Half a tub Muscle Fuel

Milk Protien concentrate

mmmm I cant wait to start bulking.


----------



## R1dd1ck

getting bigger?

How much do u weight? thats a right physique u have in that pic!


----------



## gettingbigger

R1dd1ck said:


> getting bigger?
> 
> How much do u weight? thats a right physique u have in that pic!


Cheers dude. About 15 stone or so in that pic. It was before i started cutting for my show this Sun. Now I am around 13 stone pretty ripped. Have a look in the members pics section for a few timelined pics.

Just also ordered off MP some dextrose, malto and some more Milk Protien concentrate to make my own Gainers/MRP`s.


----------



## 88_muscle

i allow myself £125 per calander month 4 1/2 weeks approx ,,,

sometimes i spend the lot sometimes maybe as little as 40 quid.

but when you take into account i used to go out every friday saturday night and blow 60 quid a night on booze **** and that was a cheaper night sometimes double that, and with not going in the pub sundays or 1 or 2 nights a week i think its not too much to spend.

now i just go out 1 weekend in 3 and eat better smoke less and have extra work from working on the door as i,m not out friday saturday nights.


----------



## gettingbigger

Yeah thats` the way I see it 88.

I don`t smoke, don`t drink, don`t do drugs etc etc etc. So supps are my treat for me.


----------



## abec1989

I spend about £125 a month

CNP products

Pro Mass

Pro GF

Pro recover

Pro Lipid

Pro Flapjacks

Wearth every penny CNP are the best


----------



## iain1668

after a while experimenting with supps, i realised it wasnt worth it!

food is the number 1 supp IMO. i keep whey protein, cee and a post workout carb at all times. if i fancy a no-explode or NOX pump then i will buy one, but nothing else now.

of course pre contest i use more supps, but in general i spend about £90 max a month.

iain


----------



## thestudbeast

Supps £100+ a month, food 60+ a week. Name another protein cheaper than bulk whey (including food sources), this i've got to know.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

Can i ask all you guys who keep saying that food is cheaper than supps where do you all shop as where i shop i spend just on myself about 30-40 per week every week and my uncle is a butcher which means if i was to buy it retail rather than with a disc i would be paying well in excess of about 80 plus per week!

Oh also does any1 know where 2 get tuna in water from as i cant c it no where i can only find it in brine which is pretty sh77y


----------



## astro_warp

I buy:

Ginkgo & Ginseng tablets £10

Milk Thistle £15

Tribulus £10

Omega 3/6/9 tablets £10

The rest I do with food


----------



## astro_warp

iain1668 said:


> after a while experimenting with supps, i realised it wasnt worth it!
> 
> food is the number 1 supp IMO. i keep whey protein, cee and a post workout carb at all times. if i fancy a no-explode or NOX pump then i will buy one, but nothing else now.
> 
> of course pre contest i use more supps, but in general i spend about £90 max a month.
> 
> iain


well whatever youre taking its working; impressive back youve got :first:


----------



## gym rat

Chris4Pez said:


> Can i ask all you guys who keep saying that food is cheaper than supps where do you all shop as where i shop i spend just on myself about 30-40 per week every week and my uncle is a butcher which means if i was to buy it retail rather than with a disc i would be paying well in excess of about 80 plus per week!
> 
> Oh also does any1 know where 2 get tuna in water from as i cant c it no where i can only find it in brine which is pretty sh77y


john west brand do tuna in springwater, but brine is just the same in my opinion, just wash the tuna after opening as it gets rid of excess salts which hold water when dieting for show


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

Cheers will just wash it then


----------



## bigden

40 squid on protein shakes used to be over the £120 mark but then realised that spending that money on more steak was a better choice for me lol


----------



## Bulk1

bigden said:


> 40 squid on protein shakes used to be over the £120 mark but then realised that spending that money on more steak was a better choice for me lol


Simliar to me... no matter how many times you read theres no compensation for a good diet, we still find ourselfs going through a stage of wasting our hard earned cash on the hype and waiting for the miracle to happen thats written on the back of the packaging! .. (thank god i've seen the light) whey and green tea and multi-vit and omega 3 are the only supps I buy...and its good to have the cash left for something thats worth while


----------



## Bulldozer

I spend next to nothing now, i only use fish oil capps and a multivit.

So just a few quid a month


----------



## danman

10LB whey,complex carbs,creatine, glutamine, multivits meal replacements bars incase iam on the move,pro-recover shakes it all adds up every month but worth every penny


----------



## pauly7582

No disrespect to the guys who prefer to buy more supps but it's easy to see how the industry is so lucrative.


----------



## Five-O

I buy 2 tubs of massattack by boditronics roughly every 5 weeks or so, but I can easily add either raw eggs or my dex for WO to that combo, don't bother really with glutamine, creatine etc, just paid £350 for a years supply of LEF vits, fukin awesome stuff, comes to less than a quid a day, also some threelac for 60 quid (120 sachets)

We spend so much on things to make us look good on the outside but forget about our internal health IMO.


----------



## Slamdog

Chris4Pez said:


> Oh also does any1 know where 2 get tuna in water from as i cant c it no where i can only find it in brine which is pretty sh77y


tuna in brine is tuna in water....

i used to spend silly amounts on sups.. these days maybe 40 a month if you average it out, i just buy half a dozen cnp pro pep 5lb bags and that should last me 5 months


----------



## Five-O

Chris4Pez said:


> Can i ask all you guys who keep saying that food is cheaper than supps where do you all shop as where i shop i spend just on myself about 30-40 per week every week and my uncle is a butcher which means if i was to buy it retail rather than with a disc i would be paying well in excess of about 80 plus per week!
> 
> Oh also does any1 know where 2 get tuna in water from as i cant c it no where i can only find it in brine which is pretty sh77y


brine = salt water

just look for tuna in springwater, a little bit dearer but I prefer it that way (in water)


----------



## MXMAD

Wow some of you spend alot.

I buy a tub of whey and it lasts me a month or just over. So around £25 a month.


----------



## Guest

I get a lot of **** for free from a local nutrition store(i say **** because i get all the newest pre work out stuff to try it out and give a review and tbh most are ****) i am not a huge protien powder user about 6 months ago i ordered a ton of post work out powder from trueprotien and as far as other powders go i just buy whatever is on sale or in some way discounted, besides that animal pack is taken every day, i usually buy any health supps on sale things like garlic, vegetable extracts ext.

I would say about 50 pound per month........i spend a ton on food as i try and only eat organic meat and being a spoiled ****er i only eat the best steak every day lol


----------



## iamfeeb

Around £50, but if you count the cost of all the turkey, chicken and steak it would add up to £300 a month.


----------



## MXMAD

iamfeeb said:


> Around £50, but if you count the cost of all the turkey, chicken and steak it would add up to £300 a month.


 :scared:


----------



## Farmer_Joe

i spend around £80 buy a recovery shake every time i go to the gym and my own £50 tub of protein


----------



## Tall

iamfeeb said:


> Around £50, but if you count the cost of all the turkey, chicken and steak it would add up to £300 a month.


£300 per month? You sure?

So thats £3600 per year? Or about £10 per day.

Which would get you (depending on source... and remember kids... No sourcing on the board...):

2 or 3 kgs of chicken breasts per day (600g to 900g of protein)

or

3kgs of mince beef (900g of protein)

or

1.5kgs of fillet sirloin (450g protein)

Thats a fair amount of meat ...


----------



## Cookie

TH&S said:


> £300 per month? You sure?
> 
> So thats £3600 per year? Or about £10 per day.
> 
> Which would get you (depending on source... and remember kids... No sourcing on the board...):
> 
> 2 or 3 kgs of chicken breasts per day (600g to 900g of protein)
> 
> or
> 
> 3kgs of mince beef (900g of protein)
> 
> or
> 
> 1.5kgs of fillet sirloin (450g protein)
> 
> Thats a fair amount of meat ...


When I was heavily into bbing some 10+ years ago my food bill each week (without supps) was 40quid and that didn`t count any stuff I bought whilst out shopping, pub meals, snacks etc......

As for supps per month..

These days less than a fiver if I can get away with it...

Back in the day about 150+ per calendar month.......


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

My food bill for just me on my diet comes to around 40-50 and thats not including my meat which i get cheap due to my uncle being a butcher, i get 5kg of chicken breasts for 15 quid so not that bad really i usually get around 80 quids worth of meat for about 40-50 quid which lasts me about a month maybe a month and half!


----------



## Guest

£0  unless i want some CEE every now and again


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

just a quick upd8 i now hardly spend anything on supps i only use whole foods and occasionally use whey and a few other things (which are for health and not training) and to be honest my gains are probably better!

WATCH what your putting in your guts as supplements as some of them do more harm than good and SOME of them (key word SOME) dont work so are just like "linking your wallet to the ocean"............... now where have i heard that b4 ??????????


----------



## crazycal1

at the moment £0.00 which isnt unusual.

if i have any money i can be a real pill popper tho.


----------



## Guest

I was gonna say around the £40 mark, but ive just checked my history on Myprotein.

All points taken into account, ive spent an average of £17/month. (thats cash out my pocket) my orders come to around £41/month, but i recon ive still got 3 weeks worth left

MP38105 if anyone cares

I cant believe some guys spend more than £100 more than me/month. Wish i had that sort of cash TBH, im just jealous!


----------



## andyboro

im a tight **** when it comes to supps... i think most of what they're trying to sell us is sh!te anyway!

whey, multi-vits,occasional liver support and thats the lot.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

CNP Pro Mass - £39.99

CNP Pro Creatine - £19.99

The pro mass lasts a month and the creatine will last me for 5-6 months.

Next time i'm looking at flapjacks 

I used to use Myprotein euro80 and spend £35 every month on 4.5kg tub but by the time you add the malto and nesquik your no better off


----------



## Ironhorse

between £150 and £200.

Usually get some sort of whey which ever brand is cheapest at the time.

Maltodextrin

multivits

and the thing that jacks up my cost is the new whey protien vials by ids, theyre expensive but theyre very handy for me.


----------



## Blofeld

baadman28 said:


> Very good!!! Support !*wow gold* *wow gold* *wow gold* *wow gold**wow gold*


Get rid of this muppet! :ban:


----------



## N2GB

Blofeld said:


> Get rid of this muppet! :ban:


 I 2ndblofeld statement..

Think as a glove puppet the hand does`nt know what the brain is thinking :whistling: :whistling: dime bar springs to mind... :lol: :lol:


----------



## fozyspilgrims

I will spend about £60-£80 but that will last me about 3 months so i voted for under £30 per month.


----------



## Blofeld

I only use whey and creatine at the moment which I guess breaks down to about £20 or so per month, but I end up getting a protein bar after training (gotta stop doing this). At £1.20 a time training 5 days a week means it costs an extra £24..... that sucks, lol.


----------



## chrismac

£36.

You should see my food bill though!


----------



## The_Kernal

Im around 80 a month max, its the food that costs me. £50 a week for chicken, £25 on Beef, then nuts fish veg taties rice. ect.ect.


----------



## nathanlowe

Now im working i might invest in some good vitamins, which might help make up for a lack of vegetables i eat and some form of fish oil tablets which will make up for the lack of good fats in my diet.

Could anybody recomend any ?


----------



## Blofeld

kelly.km said:


> Im around 80 a month max, its the food that costs me. *£50 a week for chicken, £25 on Beef,* then nuts fish veg taties rice. ect.ect.


£25 a week on beef I can understand... but £50 a week on chicken!!! :blink:

That's extreme!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Lost Soul

Good chicken is 8-10 quid a kilo in supermarkets these days...works out about 4 meals of 200g of chicken per day

Nathan

5-6 of these a day are fine

http://www.healthydirect.com/product/0157/d.jsf

I dont feel people need multi vits and dont think they themsleves are a substitute


----------



## 1927

50 quid a week ?????

a pack of 5 chicken breats from tesco's costs like £5.50

so thats not far off 8 chicken breats a day....

thats a lot of chicken


----------



## Blofeld

Lost Soul said:


> Good chicken is 8-10 quid a kilo in supermarkets these days...works out about 4 meals of 200g of chicken per day


I suppose if you put it like that.....

£50 gets me 7kg of quality chicken. Even so, 200g 4 times a day is a lot of chicken, lol.


----------



## Welshy_Pete

I use these but will have to work out how much a month it works out as. 

Myprotein 100% L-Glutamine

Myprotein Creatine Monohydrate

Myprotein unflavoured impact whey

Tesco omega 3

Tesco cod liver oil

Tesco multi vitamins and minerals a to z


----------



## Guest

1927 .... lost soul meant good chicken.... ie nutritionally better than the cheap crap a lot of us (including me) buy.

i personally either buy £30 tub of protein off myprotein once per month or get a £25 tub of pro mass every two weeks.

i have vitamins and what not just from tesco but other than that i dont regularly take any other supplements.


----------



## Cerb3rus

Lot's of money ... better not think about it...

CL Purple Wraath

CL Green Magnitude

AST L-Glutamine

Reflex Instant Whey

Udos Choice oil Blend


----------



## Jux

£55 10lb ON whey

£18 4:1:1 carb postWO

£35 Phd synergy PreWO

£28 NO Xplode

£8 L-glutamine

What is the best natural pre workout food?


----------



## Xtrainer

£40 every six weeks on a pre workout sup (NO shotgun at present), £20 a month on whey, dessicated tabs (£6 a month) and glucosamine (cheep like the budgie).

Just about to change and try a stack as a few quid is coming my way. We'll see if it's worth it!


----------



## cypsup

Blofeld said:


> I suppose if you put it like that.....
> 
> £50 gets me 7kg of quality chicken. Even so, 200g 4 times a day is a lot of chicken, lol.


£3.50 for 900gramms iceland,good shi.t too


----------



## nathanlowe

unbelievable this thread.

I wonder how many people who spend £100s of pounds a month have quality diets, where the little things added like glutamine etc, make that little extra difference.


----------



## pecman

i buy

monster munch x4 bags per day

twirl bars x 4 per day

1x tub nesquick x 5 per day

4x magnum ice cream 2x per day

And muller crunch corners x 3 per day

kfc x 2 per week = 20 chicken mmmmmmmmmmm

So quite expensive yeah, Am also looking for some diet advice as i cant seem to lose the fat, any help welcome... lol


----------



## The Dude

I use PhD Synergy-iso-7 & BSN Syntha-6 plus various other supps, vit & mins, ZMA, omega 3, 6, 9 etc. Order all online & it definetly pays to shop about. Picked up syntha-6 for £20 from discount supps, although I think price has gone up now & get synergy for £32.96 from monster & P&P is free. Probably spend about £30 a month, as I make my protein last & try to get most of my protein from food.


----------



## essexboy

absolutely **** all.


----------



## guinness

multivit with high B complex, whey, creatine, glutamine, Udo's oil

approx €45 or £33 a month


----------



## Lou

Whey Isolate and Vitargo 1 5lb tub of each once every 3 months or so.....I only use supps after workouts the rest of my nutrition comes from REAL food....so in terms of cost about £25.00 per month


----------



## pastanchicken

too much! that's why i'm gonna start shopping at myprotein! :thumbup1:


----------



## PeterTheEater

at the moment im taking:

nutrisport 90+; 16 notes for a tub

CNP Pro Peptide: 16 notes for a tub

ZMA: 16 notes (or thereabouts)

Dymetadrine: 25 notes ish

so nothing way expensive


----------



## sofresh

i spend way more than i should


----------



## WRX333

Im in the 60-89's & im just recently realised its cause im shopping a GNC rather than online:rolleyes:


----------



## Joshua

About 150 per month.

Mainly protein, and freeform aminos.

Protein bars are a big cost too.

Spend a further 40 per month on beef jerky, and a quite a bit more on special "strong suppliments".

J


----------



## mick_the_brick

Not a lot TBH...

Every 3 months or so...

250G of Taurine

500G of Leucine

7.5KG of BSD Mass Gainer

5KG of BSD Casein / Whey Blend

Every 6 months or so...

5KG of isolate


----------



## 360evo

Mine works out about £15 a week, just got two tins of animal pak (44) for the price of one as the tins where damaged! Banging!


----------



## SOUTHMAN

i get like a 5kg tub of whey from bulkpowders and a 2.5 kilo tub of oats. thats lasted me over 6 weeks now. Ive tried other supps but i don't think there really going to give me better results then what a thick juicy steak, fresh veggies brown rice an fruit can!


----------



## 6108

about £100, am on budget lol


----------



## Grim_Reaper

I spend about £60 every 2 months or so on nutrisport 90+ and CEE powder


----------



## Falconski

I spend maybe fifty to hundred

Buy a maximuscle promax once a month,then a cyclone maybe every four to six weeks.

I also take a multi vitamin

selenium and glucosamine supplement

b6 supplement

milk thistle and a pre workout drink

plus lots of steak

cant believe some guys on here are saying 200-300 quid on sups where ya go harrods


----------



## Goose

I buy:

Creatine,

L-Glutamine,

ZMA,

Multi Vits - Alphamale,

Vitamin C 1000mg,

Super Vitamin B Complex,

Vitargo

Whey Isolate

True Whey

MP Meal Replacements (emergencies only)

Not sure how much I spend as I buy as I go along, once something is running low.

-Matt


----------



## RXnik

mickus said:


> I spend about 120+ also a month!!
> 
> Weight gainer
> 
> Whey
> 
> CEE Cellmass
> 
> No-explode
> 
> Vits
> 
> Milk Thistle
> 
> L-Glutamine
> 
> Then on top of that gym member ship plus training equipement, belts, straps, its goes on and on Its all adds up pretty quickly....


why not try omni by sci mx or cyclone all in ones save alot of cash


----------



## Guest

I spend silly amounts on food but on supps i get

1kg Glutamine & 400g Creapure - £25.99.

Reflex whey 5lbs - £30.

Lasts me a good 6 weeks, glutamine lasts forever lol.


----------



## «Fatman«

Mc donalds would go bust if it wasnt for me and my lard intake


----------



## RXnik

«Fatman« said:


> Mc donalds would go bust if it wasnt for me and my lard intake


hahaha i have a loyalty card for off season days lol


----------



## Gooders

Whey protein, multivit, fish oil caps, done.


----------



## Heineken

£0


----------



## DRED

doin about £80 on whey & about £20/£30 0n trib zinc and a few other bits


----------



## walks

About £40 on whey, then about £20 in H&B for fish oil multi vits ect


----------



## notorious1990

£40 on whey

nice and easy


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

nutrisport 90+ 5kg

multi vits

fish oil

all for £60 lasts about 6 weeks


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

for me it varies but I always get a stack each month of:

1 tub of whey

1 pre workout powder

1 post workout powder

thats it really, first stack I ever bought was PhD synergy iso7, PhD pharma whey and PhD Wired...still do use them but switch up sometimes with diff brands if its cheaper/better

I buy alot of food though...

alot of frozen veggies, chicken, oats, wholemeal pitta bread, natty peanut butter, lamb, basmati rice even get an order of basmati rice from iranian resteraunts if im not ****d to cook it myself


----------



## Ollie B

£30 WMS (lasts 3 months)

£10 Glutamine

£35 PHD whey

£12 CEE

£10 Fish Oil tabs


----------



## Goose

Can't remember if I had posted on this but here it goes

Impact Whey Isolate

True Whey Concentrate

L-Glutamine

Creatine

Multi Vitamins

Vitamin B Super Complex

Vitamin C 1000mg

ZMA

Think thats about it. I spend around £100 a month


----------



## Louis_C

DB said:


> mmm all in all about £30 a month on shakes etc
> 
> food is alot cheaper!


I agree, all I buy is protein shake... Get everything else I need from the food I eat


----------



## Goose

Louis_C said:


> I agree, all I buy is protein shake... Get everything else I need from the food I eat


What foods are giving you Glutamine, Creatine, high doses of vitamins without the added sugars?


----------



## Louis_C

Steak gives you Creatine, but I don't use/need Creatine or Glutamine


----------



## predatorN

Lol, more than you can imagine


----------



## Guest

Goose said:


> What foods are giving you Glutamine, without the added sugars?


 Whole wheat flour.

Suppluments are so cheap here today i bought 19lb of whey/caesin, 10 energy drinks, 12 protein bars (for when my bro gets here), 3 boxes of riscotto, 3 flavoured waters all for $164..........far cheaper than food.


----------



## MXD

No whole food will give you glutamine, only glutamic acid.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Used to be £100+ now it's about £50


----------



## HGH

i spend absolutely nothing per month because i cant get hold of it no doubt there would be chinese dodgy protein here ( Vietnam) but after the baby milk scandal im not going to risk it.


----------



## Aggression

2.5kg Whey Conc/Iso - £25

2.5kg Milk Protein - £25

Fish Oil, Sesamin, CLA - £25

Multi-V/Joint complex - £20

Pre/intra/post w/o odds 'n' sods (Hydrolysed Whey/Carbs/N.O/Creatine/Amino's) - £40

Yea, **** gets hot and thats without the #1 outlay coming into play, food. But hey, i coulda spent that on a few good nights out in the past and not batted an eyelid.


----------



## Rickski

I chose the lowest amount as I don't really spend much on supps, I am surprised how much some others spend it can be a trap for novice trainers, if you put a good half of that money back in to the correct nutrition you would make much better gains.


----------



## leafman

A 5 kilo tub of pro mass last me a month thats like £40 a go and i spend mayb £20 on bits and bats so about £60 a month ish.


----------



## solidcecil

Whey

Oats

Vitargo

Glutamine

BCAA

CEE

Multivit

Fish Oil

just about to start Animal Mstak


----------



## Jem

Green tea extract

Evening Primrose Oil

Fish oil

Omega 3,6,9 with flaxseed

Whey

Vit C

BCAAs

I don't spend much though because I buy in bulk when they are on offer....


----------



## alex.p

Pretty much just goes on bulk protein and the odd flavoured tub plus vits/minerals BCAAs etc

£80-100 on average, tend to do one big buy every few months though


----------



## Stone

£40 whey

£10 multi vits

Sorted.


----------



## Willie

£30 on whey one month, £30 on PWO the next. Both last me two months so works out quite well.


----------



## lumberjack

I am very new to all this, but I bought a 3 mnths supply of creatine monohydrate (99% pure apparently) and glucosamine hydrochloride for my joints and that was £35 for both, both for 3 mnths.

My food bill works out about £5 per day, 1 kg of beef mince = £5, I shop in waitrose and they do it in mince of burgers for the same price.

1 kg of sliced green beans = 99p and well 2kg of potatoes is about £2.25 and 1 kg of rice is about £2.

So I guess if your totaling my food is about £140 a mnth, and im sure if I was buying even more in bulk,it would be alot cheaper overall. I just dont have any storage space at home.

I read some of you guys thinks it takes ages to prepare?? Are you serious? Green Beans = 5 mins in the microwave, beef or chicken 15 mins under the grill, and potatoes and rice 20-30 mins, so from start to finnish thats 30 mins, and you could do a few days worth of food, and put next days in the fridge and the day afters in the freezer?

I dont know, id rather eat a wholesome meal than just shakes, but then I am very new, and ive been told I need supplements to make the gains I want?

So we will have to wait and see.


----------



## dingosteve

I buy a 5kg of whey protein simply cos i worked out i couldnt get 30grams of protein at 25p anywhere else, so that makes finacial sense to me. Was taking creatine, still got 500grams left but to be honest iw ont order it again i jus didnt feel any gains from it. So i spend £40 a month max


----------



## Dezw

Around £60-70 roughly.

Much more on normal food, steaks, chicken and tuna mainly.


----------



## bentleymiller

I usually get whey protein, CLA and Myoplex (For the clinic) and me!


----------



## dan the man

i get my stuff cheep off a mate so its not too bad still £50 maybe


----------



## Origin

I'm only having 1 whey shake per day, its all good clean foods for me at the mo. BCAA's before and after training. CEE and a good nitrox before training, post workout is a carb powder supplement with a double serving of whey, job done. Got a trade account with Boditronics so not spending much at all, however I can splash out on quality steaks and fish as and when.


----------



## _mike-rich_

sorry but i dont know alot these short term names, and some of the stuff that is being used so could some one tell me what these items are? n what they do please ..


----------



## scotty_new

_mike-rich_ said:


> sorry but i dont know alot these short term names, and some of the stuff that is being used so could some one tell me what these items are? n what they do please ..


which items do you not understand mate, put them down and all will be answered :thumbup1:


----------



## Adam T

bout tweny quid


----------



## lumpy

spend about 60 plus with whey and no explode which rocks makes my hipper as fcuk and gives me a kick up the **** as i train on my own


----------



## muzi

scotty_new said:


> which items do you not understand mate, put them down and all will be answered :thumbup1:


I'd like to know why people are taking Glucosamine?

I used to take Glucosamine Sulphate for unrelated (to the gym) reasons.

Is it just to avoid injury?


----------



## EVC2009

About £30


----------



## infrared

Under £10 for digestive supplements.


----------



## Jake H

DB said:


> mmm all in all about £30 a month on shakes etc
> 
> food is alot cheaper!


^^


----------



## julian coleman

i just buy odd tub of protein and rest from food


----------



## The Bam

Too Much ! Ha


----------



## chris creatine

i spend around 35-59 pound pal its all i need,


----------



## D-Boy

All i really need is whey, maltodextrin, creatine and maybe a preworkout. Since I have a brother who likes to buy nice brands of preworkouts and buy prebed supps or what not it can sometimes be expensive. I'd much rather buy my supps in bulk from places like myprotein, so much cheaper and just as good tbh cus at the end of the day supplements are just to supplement, nothing beats good ol' food


----------



## carbsnwhey

a lot of people spend a lot of money on expensive labels. :whistling: V


----------



## KINGKONG24

bsd reloaded and mass gainer, vit and fish oil tabs...all in all about £55-60

gym membership 40...

too much!!!


----------



## dingosteve

whey, BCAA , L Leucine + multivits prolly 60 a month, i tried to see if i could buy that witth food i couldnt even get close to 60 quid, so for me its finacially better


----------



## carbsnwhey

food must be cheap though !!

:thumb:



HGH said:


> i spend absolutely nothing per month because i cant get hold of it no doubt there would be chinese dodgy protein here ( Vietnam) but after the baby milk scandal im not going to risk it.


----------



## nell

go to myprotein, i have two shakes a day i got 5kg of protein and got bcaa's, l-glutamine for around £60 and the protein has lasted me just under 2 months,its not bad stuff use this code to get 5% off mp172573


----------



## Tommy10

...reflex whey £35....NoExplode £30....normally look for deals that add on some other stuff...everything else i get from my food.


----------



## goater

whey, no-explode, vitamins normally buy them in 3 tubs a time so last me couple of months £55 maybee bit les maybee bit more


----------



## bradleyroblett

whey protein, animal m stak, erm eggs n milk, pasta


----------



## Themanabolic

not that much, 2 tubs of protein have lasted me a while now, have only post workout really, whole foods are better.

more money goes on gear, mt2, igf etc..


----------



## Goolash

1x tub of MP weight gainer for a meal replacement between breakfast and lunch and 1x tub of MP true whey for pre-post work out and before bed. This all last a month and then the glutamine i buy in 1kg bag lasts bout 4 months and daily vitamins on top.


----------



## bravo9

about 50 a month,, iff you add food to it all tho its way more


----------



## Blackers

Just Tallied mine up and got a shock....I think I'm a supplement junkie!

These are costs per month:

B-Complex	£5.90

MSM Glucosamine	£8.40

Fish Oils £20.49

ZMA £8.90

Whey Protein Powder	£23.97

Green Tea Extract £0.96

Multivitamin £2.00

Chromium £3.37

Milk Thistle £3.60

Gaspari Superpump	£28.29

BCAAs £11.10

Dextrose £7.26

Maltodextrin	£7.26

Creatine £3.30

£134.78


----------



## Wee G1436114539

About £100 a month at trade prices.


----------



## Gym-pig

You guys are either mad or have far too much money - no wonder these companies ask such stupid prices !!

I buy whey in bulk so it cannot be more than £10 - 15 pound a month tops . Bill goes up with Udo's oil

My chicken bill is huge though:thumb:

After over 22 yrs of training can I say for the 1000th time that the amount you spend has no bearing on your muscle growth

Oh an Body Builder endorsements are bull****


----------



## Blackers

@Gym-pig, How much do you pay for Whey then?

I buy 5kg for £40 delivered. Shopped round loads to get that.


----------



## BennyC

*Essentials*

Whey - £22 for 30/40 days

Whey Slow Release - £30 for 40 days

Fish Oils - £25 for 125 days worth

Oat's (if these count?) £11 per 5KG - 2 months.

*Stuff I'm playing with*

All of this should last quite some time:

1 KG Leucine - Around £22 - Brought in january and should see me through till mid/end of April

1KG Taurine -£17 -Brought this month should see me till end of June/July

500g Beta -Alanine £17 - " should see me for half a year.

1KG - £14 Creatine Monohydrate - " should see me for half a year or so

EAA's - £37 - Brought January and will run out mid April

*Soon to come*

AAKG - 500g - £24 - half a year

Citrulline Malate - 500g - £35 - 100 days

*Sometimes*

Flapjacks - £18 - 24 bars - ages, only use them when I've been caught short and don't have prepared food.

Also used to buy pre-mixed NO supps but am going to do my own as it's much cheaper and probaly more effective.

All adds up. Think it's around £800 or so per year but I'm not a big drinker and am happy to spend the cash on something I really enjoy & *should* see benefits from.


----------



## zelobinksy

Varies, i'll usually buy a nice tub of protein from SS and then inbetween get anything im rnuning low on;

fish oils

flaxseed

multi vits

carnintine

cla

(but usually buy in bulk so its cheap)


----------



## MyVision

Probably around 40 a month, I use whey, a gainer for PWO and the odd flapjack when on the run. Couldn't really afford any more to be honest.


----------



## SK-XO

Typically it's:

Build and recover - 20 quid

Pro 6 - 35 quid

nutri sport - 39 quid

The nutri sport lasts 2 months tho or so. Probs gonna drop the pro 6. Other things I personally buy are:

Joint supplement

Fish oils

L-Glutamine


----------



## SK-XO

ruaidhri said:


> SK do you think the tapered release of pro 6 really makes a difference (compared to 90+) or do you just like the taste?


Lol tbh I couldn't tell you mate I take both, 1 scoop of pro 6 + 1 scoop nutrisport in same shaker. I guess I just done it for so long im just used to it. I'll drop it out and see what happens I guess?


----------



## big_jim_87

fuk with gear id rather not think about it id have a nice car and lots of nice things to go with it lol but i love this shyt!


----------



## muzzy2kuk

Chris4Pez said:


> Can i ask all you guys who keep saying that food is cheaper than supps where do you all shop as where i shop i spend just on myself about 30-40 per week every week and my uncle is a butcher which means if i was to buy it retail rather than with a disc i would be paying well in excess of about 80 plus per week!
> 
> Oh also does any1 know where 2 get tuna in water from as i cant c it no where i can only find it in brine which is pretty sh77y


Morrisons do tuna in springwater for reasonable prices


----------



## Gothic_Muscle

I used to spend stupid money when I lived on shakes sbout 100-150 a month, I'm loving the whole foods these days so spending less, about 60-80 a month:

Reflex Instant Whey/Micellar Casein/Creatine/ZMA

BCAA

Fish Oil/Borage Oil

Quality MVM

Extra vit b/c/d/e


----------



## big pete

£0-£29, but i cheat and dont buy any


----------



## JamStyle

a good 60 a month 

= £720 a year!!!!


----------



## kac

mass fury

multi vit

vit c

efa,s

no much on supps, the rests on

loads o chicken and rice, veggys and of course some AAS.

happy dayz.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Now it's

MyProtein 24/7 muscle stack £69.99

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/24/7_muscle_stack1

MyProtein bars - £19

PHD 6 hour blend £40

ECA £20

Vit C - £20

Randoms I forgot - £30

Can't tell I live at home can you -.-


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i'm guilty of buying a lot of supps but i feel like "every little helps" and if you have the money then why not buy glutamine and aminos and bcaa's and different creatines ?

i always make sure my diet is spot on before i buy supplements but cause diet is the most important part of the equation IMO 

During contest prep:

Impact Whey Isolate 2.5kg X2

L-Glutamine 500g

Bcaa 500g

Vitargo Pure 2.5kg (last me about 3 months!!)

Alpha male

Vitamin C

Vitamin B Super complex

Choline and Inositol (holland and barrats)

Omega 3-6-9 capsules

CLA softgels

L-Carnitine capsules

Mega Green Tea Extract capsules

Caffeine tablets

6 pack of liquid egg white bottles

thats my fat burning supp list


----------



## AWG

about £50 a month, would spend more if I could


----------



## blinky99

maybe like 40$


----------



## Wattsy1976

Now getting some Whey off a mate who gets it in Bulk, will be paying £60 for 20kg`s, not even a tenner a mnth, sorted ;-)


----------



## round 2

about £60 alot less than i used to on beer:thumb:


----------



## MrO2b

using whey, creatine, trib, Glut in water during training and sometimes some One Stop after training, all by Reflex, gave nitrix a go and definitely noticed increase in vascularity-but might have something to do with prepping for the Brit finals! in addition a multi, vit C, vit B complex, 3/6/9 oils, glucosamine, MSM and a diet whey(PhD) during the night.

if i didn't eat 6 meals of clean protein & complex carbs every day, train CV twice a day and weights every week 4-6 times, sleep 8hours every night and nap when i can then i would consider some of this a waste. but i don't drink/smoke/take drugs and i compete so it all seems worthwhile, coupled with competing. this is my sport, hobby, passion and lifestyle. i bet it's cheaper than clubbing, stock car racing and many many other passtimes.


----------



## Neoteny

Maximuscle Cyclone, and I get 33% off


----------



## CoffeeFiend

DB said:


> mmm all in all about £30 a month on shakes etc
> 
> food is alot cheaper!


Whey works out at like 20p a day... 100g of protein from food is at least a fiver.. chicken is expensive lol and eggs..


----------



## kieran969

am i spending to much  i buy bsn syntha 6, creapure, anabolic mass, bsn true mass ? what should i buy ?


----------



## BoxerJay

About £30 a month


----------



## scobielad

Just bought 5kg whey...if used right can last 50 days or more. £34.99


----------



## gymaddict1986

at the moment nothing.just eating food.


----------



## Black Caesar

When I'm totally empty on everything I spend £150-170 on bcaa's, cla and greet t gels, zinc and vit b tabs omega 3 and cod liver oil tabs, optimum nut. whey protein, pre workout formula, size on, carb powder and Novedex xt test tabs......bi much innit?


----------



## Bamse

£30-59 here, and I'm closer to 30. Whey, creatine and a multi, that's it.

I spend a lot on food though...


----------



## Pictor

Too much really... Probably about £150

Whey isolate

MP fine oats

Creatine

bcaa

eaa

vits

mins

fish oils

eca stack

yohimbine stack

metformin

etc...


----------



## Jack3dUP

Whey

Oats

Creatine Mono

Vits

BCAA

ZMA

About £50-£70 a month

Dont really mind, as since I've packed in the drink, I'm saving about £50-£100 a week from going out drinking in town!


----------



## synthasize

Usually buy 5kg whey, 5kg maltodextrin, 5kg oats, EAAs, CEE, and that lasts me about 6-8weeka

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## SeBb0

£20 500g bcaa's

£10 120 desiccated liver tabs

£5 100 caffeine tabs

£35 lasts almost 2 months


----------



## CoffeeFiend

I buy 2.5kg of whey every 6 weeks for about £25.. and tesco multivits every month for like £2 lol student bum..


----------



## Mylo

Generally somewhere around £50 for but it does fluctuate a bit.


----------



## JayJo

I'm between 90 and 119 for e.g.

Whey (various Brands)

Probiotics (Advanced Probiotic by Ruthless)

Digestive aid (Digesta Matrix by Ruthless)

Testboosters (Phytoserms by Ruthless and/or HCgenerate by NTBM)

Need2Slin by NTBM (I love this supp)

BCAAs (RecoverPro AI Sports or Xtend by Scivation)

Krill Oil (Krill-TS by Ruthless)

and Fish Oil (Vaporize by MAN)


----------



## m118

Here's my current month purchases:

Whey protein

Phytoserms347

Cytomel (t3)

Ruthless Supps T3 PCT

Creatine

Fish oil

Probably £100+


----------



## synthasize

Current month:

2.5kg MP unflavoured whey

2.5kg MP unflavoured oats

Scivation Xtend

USP Jack3d

MP Kre-Alkalyn Capsules

Tesco evening primrose oil

Tesco multivitamins

Tesco vitamin C

'Fempro' (lol) Letrozole

A very expensive month for me at about £110. Usually spend less on supplements and more on food.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

I've cut back to about £50 a month.

fish oils

vits

Protein

creatine (on and off)


----------



## miviut

I'm around 100. Just the basics: Whey, Casein, Creatine, Fish Oils, Multi vits, Oats.


----------



## slunkeh

Some of u are spending too much for sh1t you dont need. All i get is protein, powdered oats & dextrose. 2months supply at a time which costs around £70. So £35 a month.

Cant see the need for anything else. Basics are always the best imo and i gain great from that and food!


----------



## Brownz

whey powder and creatine its the only thing that works so about £35 a month myprotein (lasts me more then a month)... id rather spend my money on 16 chicken breasts then bcaas id rather spend my money on 1000 cans of tuna then fish oils if i wanna have vitamins ill take a banana and a pack of birdseye veggies 99% of supplements are bull**** mate complete and utter bull****


----------



## Hayesy

prob close to 100 quid


----------



## shane278

About €60


----------



## LukeV

£90 this month

2.5kg of whey

2kg of protein blend

2.5kg of Dextrose

2kg of MRP powder


----------



## Outtapped

I spend usually £0.00  spent £30 this month tho


----------



## gummyp

WhySoSerious said:


> I spend usually £0.00  spent £30 this month tho


MP cut off your toffee whey supply after fears of addiction?


----------



## PHMG

nothing on supps.

£70 on food

about £50 - 60 on gear.


----------



## Outtapped

gummyp said:


> MP cut off your toffee whey supply after fears of addiction?


YEAH  its ok though i went back to banoffee haha.

no this month my mate had a 50% code for a site for everything other than protein so we all put our orders in, £4.50 for 5kg instant oats i couldnt complain, i just stocked up on oats and dextrose  should sort me for the next 6 months

our whole order weighed 85kg! that must have been a bugger for the delivery man


----------



## Wheyman

all of you who spend a lot message me for a deal


----------



## Hayesy

i would say 130 quid


----------



## 2004mark

I'd be interested to know how many people that spend £100+ a month are satisfied with their gains v cost and if they think the gains would be less if they halved their budget.


----------



## bailey-bose

I spend £2.32 per day ive just worked it out

Whey protein

Oats

Casein Protein

Creatine

Vitamin C

Multi Vitamin


----------



## secondhandsoul

I spend quite a bit

Whey protein

Creatine

Codliver

Glucosamine

Milk thistle

Hawthorn berry extract

Multi vitamins

And will be shortly starting an epi cycle.

And a shed load at my butchers.

I don't drink, smoke or have any hobbies that require me to spend vast amounts of money so supplements are something.I enjoy shopping for.


----------



## Ahal84

secondhandsoul said:


> I spend quite a bit
> 
> Whey protein
> 
> Creatine
> 
> Codliver
> 
> Glucosamine
> 
> Milk thistle
> 
> Hawthorn berry extract
> 
> Multi vitamins
> 
> And will be shortly starting an epi cycle.
> 
> And a shed load at my butchers.
> 
> I don't drink, smoke or have any hobbies that require me to spend vast amounts of money so supplements are something.I enjoy shopping for.


No need for a milk thistle there is no science behind it that it helps cleanse the liver from steroid use. Instead of cod liver I would get a fish oil or flax seed oil.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Im well over £120 a month

Gaspari myofusion,

Gaspari Intrapro

Gaspari anavite

gaspari amino max 8000

Gaspari amino max 6000

Levrone formula,

udos choice,

protien bars,

vit c, injectable vit b, green tea ext, and CQ10,

ZMAs,

IM guessing its well over £200 too


----------



## bjornson

Sadly i spend almost 250 euros/month .... not only proteins but also stacks.. the **** is really expensive in norway ...


----------



## Prophecy

How is food cheaper than protein powder?!?! Gram per gram of protein, protein powder is cheaper.


----------



## Caporal

I put an order through for my supps cost me about 140 quid roughly 170 euro i make it up selling to mates at retail prices to cover my costs!

what i have in my magic bag lasts me 2 months...

Mutant mass 6.8kg "unbeatable flavor"

Mutant whey 2.8kg

Mutant Cre-x12

Animal Pak

Animal M-Stak

Animal Rage

Universal Sterol complex

Universal Jointment support


----------



## Wevans2303

Under 20 quid.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Im well over £120 a month
> 
> Gaspari myofusion,
> 
> Gaspari Intrapro
> 
> Gaspari anavite
> 
> gaspari amino max 8000
> 
> Gaspari amino max 6000
> 
> Levrone formula,
> 
> udos choice,
> 
> protien bars,
> 
> vit c, injectable vit b, green tea ext, and CQ10,
> 
> ZMAs,
> 
> IM guessing its well over £200 too


Do you get a deal on the gaspari supps mate?


----------



## lecornu1982

It's usually £0.00p as I don't use them at all. I'm stingey!

I did decide to give this Warrior Blaze stuff a go this month so spent £29.99p. Worth it in my opinion. I'm quite the sceptic but it works for me, the diet is going great so far.


----------



## Mighty.Panda

Prophecy said:


> How is food cheaper than protein powder?!?! Gram per gram of protein, protein powder is cheaper.


Someone voted I wasnt the one to resurrect a 5 year old thread :lol:

But yeah this is very true. I go by the principle that its cheaper to eat the right food than just buy supps for everything. But by supps I'm talking people who by every under the sun. Bulk unflavoured protein is definately cheaper. I used to buy whey and 80g of protein a day would cost me about £1.... How many chicken breasts do you need to get 80g? At least 3.... How much is that going to cost? Bare minimum £4 and we're talking home brand cheap stuff here. Powder is definately more cost efficient.


----------



## miguelmolez

About 70 - 80 notes

MP Unflavoured whey 4kg a month

Creatine

Fish Oil

Multi vit

Pysllium husks

I buy the 100mg Vit c's from Asda as I like the taste!


----------



## ashmo

About £45 a month when bought in bulk


----------



## Queenie

You guys should be spending your money on SSN  x x


----------



## clarkey

RXQueenie said:


> You guys should be spending your money on SSN  x x


Totally agree Queenie!!! ( cough cough i have a discount code cough cough)


----------



## Queenie

clarkey said:


> Totally agree Queenie!!! ( cough cough i have a discount code cough cough)


Hahaha! I'm almost out of banana and toffee whey.... Deciding what flavour next.... I'm thinking choc nut  x x


----------



## Daz007

Does it count if you buy for others too? Haha. I co-run a company supplying stunts and military personnell for film/tv with in-house training for clients so we use a lot of suppliments.


----------



## Alex The Kid

This month nearly £300+


----------



## cas

Nothing....well that's kind of a lie, I bought a tub of protein powder a few weeks back, but it's the first one I have bought since about October last year, I don't normally bother with anything like that.


----------



## Geonix

When I trained, all I bought really was bulkpowders/myprotein 5kg unflavoured Bags which were like £38. 1 Shake a day, so lasts me 2 months at least.

Gettingbigger, have you heard of eating FOOD? Or just a supplement junkie.


----------



## iron manc

as much as I can.. :gun_bandana:


----------



## Dukemineralz

Way too much I'm a universal/animal fanboy lol


----------



## d83ice

Food, whey, tablets, gear, performance enhancers...must work out at least a tem fifteen quid a day a day


----------



## Guest

Just whey atm, but run outta my fish oils so will need that.

I can't afford to spend much, unless I sell something first, thing is i've sold everything I can sell. So now i'm kinda fked.

So just whey it will be for a while, along with the oats from MP. Although if there is a price beater on them, i'd have to jump ship.


----------

